# New Life?



## bill c. (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello

Does anyone know anything about New Life Presbyterian Church here in Pa.? I think it started in Glenside then set up New Life's in Philadelphia? I know it's PCA but how does it differ from your "run of the mill" PCA church?


----------

